# F&$kin' Cancer



## mimosa (Sep 25, 2011)

Cancer is ruining our lives. My uncle passed away from it a few weeks ago. Now I have learned my aunt from Mexico has it. I am so upset! How can we protect ourselves and our families from cancer?????


----------



## TexasTrouble (Sep 25, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Cancer is ruining our lives. My uncle passed away from it a few weeks ago. Now I have learned my aunt from Mexico has it. I am so upset! How can we protect ourselves and our families from cancer?????



I don't have an answer, but I wanted to say that I am sorry to hear about the loss of your uncle and your aunt's illness. My brother-in-law is going through treatment for cancer right now, and it's been very stressful on the whole family. His prognosis is good, but I know they're all going through a lot.


----------



## Jah (Sep 25, 2011)

I have no idea how we can protect ourselves and our families from cancer. I've had people in my family die from cancer too, so I know how you feel. All people can do is try to be as healthy as they can, but even then they can still get it.


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 25, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Cancer is ruining our lives. My uncle passed away from it a few weeks ago. Now I have learned my aunt from Mexico has it. I am so upset! How can we protect ourselves and our families from cancer?????



As a cancer survivor myself and now going through it again with my brother, all I can say is that the best defense is a good offense. Meaning, get tested for everything your insurance company will allow and all the screenings the medical community recommends. My brother had NO SYMPTOMS at all but went for a colonoscopy because of his age (53) and he was diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer and it has spread to his liver and lungs. He's been fighting it for almost two years now. Had he not had the test, he wouldn't be here right now.

I agree - cancer sucks - but it can be beaten.


----------



## Paul (Sep 25, 2011)

Mimosa I am sorry to hear about the cancer. I have hear that a diest high in fruits and vegetables and high in fiber will help guard against some cancers. Use sunscreen to protect against sun cancer and avoid using tanning beds.


mimosa said:


> Cancer is ruining our lives. My uncle passed away from it a few weeks ago. Now I have learned my aunt from Mexico has it. I am so upset! How can we protect ourselves and our families from cancer?????



I also agree with what SuperMishe has posted:


SuperMishe said:


> . . . all I can say is that the best defense is a good offense. Meaning, get tested for everything your insurance company will allow and all the screenings the medical community recommends.



Other than this I don't know what we can do.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 5, 2011)

My aunt Juanita passed away this morning. My mother had just got back from visiting her a couple of days ago. Now she has to go back to Mexico ASAP.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2011)

mimosa said:


> My aunt Juanita passed away this morning. My mother had just got back from visiting her a couple of days ago. Now she has to go back to Mexico ASAP.


I'm so sorry, sweetheart.

I lost my mom and grandfather to cancer, and too many friends and coworkers. I hope to see cancer irradicated in my lifetime.


----------



## pegz (Nov 5, 2011)

mimosa said:


> My aunt Juanita passed away this morning. My mother had just got back from visiting her a couple of days ago. Now she has to go back to Mexico ASAP.



I'm really sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks CP and Pegz.

Hugs xoxoxo


----------



## Paul (Nov 5, 2011)

Mimosa,

I'm sorry to hear about your Aunt. You and your family are in my prayers.



mimosa said:


> My aunt Juanita passed away this morning. My mother had just got back from visiting her a couple of days ago. Now she has to go back to Mexico ASAP.


----------



## Navydude (Nov 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you are able to get together with your family to celebrate her life.


----------



## it's only me (Nov 6, 2011)

sending prayers your way, my husband is going through the same thing with his brother- 3 tumors on his spine, he got a call last nite cause they had to take him back to the emergency room. i'll be saying an extra prayer 4 your family tonight.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 7, 2011)

Mimosa,

I am sorry that you lost your aunt and your mother lost her beloved sister. I tried to find out some of the info you requested. Hope it helps. M2M
As usual, my added comments are in blue.

*
Cancer Prevention* (from CDCs website) 
http://www.cdc.gov/cancer/dcpc/prevention/

Here's some suggestions by our premier health authority, the CDC, to help prevent cancer:

 *Screening* - for *cervical, colorectal, and breast cancers *also helps find these diseases at an early, often highly treatable stage. *(M2M also adds regular skin cancer screening).
*

 *Vaccines* - The human papillomavirus (HPV) vaccine helps prevent most cervical cancers and some vaginal and vulvar cancers, *NOW RECOMMENDED FOR GIRLS AND BOYS* and the hepatitis B vaccine which can help reduce liver cancer risk.

 *Other ways*  
Receiving regular medical care, *
Avoiding tobacco, 
Limiting alcohol use, 
Avoiding excessive exposure to ultraviolet rays from the sun and tanning beds,
Eating a diet rich in fruits and vegetables,
* Maintaining a healthy weight,* and 
Being physically active.*

* *M2Ms comment  the hard part is making these changes in peoples lives. Some are based on the economy and access to healthcare/affordable insurance. Eating a good diet is based on your ability to have access to stores or afford delivery and your knowledge of what to do with the stuff. Maintaining a healthy weight  well this is what we discuss at DIMS. Being physically active  I am guilty of sitting too long in front of a computer terminal and working , playing, reading, or watching movies. It is a bad habit I need to mend. 
*
*Further links to cancer *
1. *Race*  Just one example from statistics, for all cancers combined, white women have the highest incidence rates of cancer; however, black women have the highest death rates from cancer.*  (M2Ms idea as to why is that white women are more likely go get screening or have screening recommended. Black women do not and therefore when cancer is discovered, it has progressed to a fatal stage where treatment is no longer an option.) 


*2. *Income & access to healthcare*  *obviously, the poor and middle income folks without healthcare have trouble getting the proper screenings, vaccines, and receiving medical care.

3. Some occupations  Working around asbestos (ship building, boiler makers, painters, remodeling or demolition, etc.), working around radioactive sources ( radon, nuclear material, Xrays, weapon grade sources, plutonium, etc.) some chemicals such as benzene, aniline dye, chromium VI, coal tar by products, creosote from chimney soot, and some pesticides.)

4. Other complications  education level, obesity, cut-backs in state health care, mismanagement of elderly patients or persons without caretakers, ozone in the air hurts natural airborne our skin protection.

For more info 
*
http://www.cdc.gov/Features/dsCancerStatistics/
http://www.cdc.gov/minorityhealth/CHDIReport.html
http://www.cdc.gov/Features/CancerHealthDisparities/


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 8, 2011)

Mimosa, I am really sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers. Cancer is so horrible, no matter what, no matter why. I'm sorry you guys have had to go through that - especially with two losses so close together. Completely sucks.

I'm away from home now, and right in the middle of helping a close family member deal with the aftermath of a very brutal cancer surgery she had a couple of weeks ago, and was just released from the hospital a few days ago. The surgery was so horrific that at moments I wondered if the cure was worse than the disease. But she is alive, and healing is happening - however slowly and painfully - so I grateful for that.

F&$kin' Cancer, indeed.


----------



## Mayla (Dec 9, 2011)

You don't know me, Mimosa, but I'm so very sorry. I recently lost my Mother to a rare cancer, and sometimes there really isn't anything you can do to change the circumstances. My mother was healthy, ate healthy, didn't smoke, and was a little underweight. But all of that didn't matter.

Sometimes it just happens...but I wish it didn't have to.

My prayers are with you, and your family.


----------



## MissAshley (Dec 12, 2011)

The scary thing is, people who lead healthy lives are suddenly getting cancer for unknown reasons. It seems like everyone is getting cancer. My grandpa and grandma have beat it, and I lost an aunt and my grandpa on my mom's side.

I know people who get lung cancer who have never smoked a day in their life. It really freaks me out.

Chemo treatment in the US isn't the best either compared to other countries. In fact, a lot of my family members believe chemo is what ultimately killed my aunt, not just the cancer.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Dec 12, 2011)

My eldest brother-in-law passed away last night. We're still not sure why, but he had underwent surgery for colon cancer last week, so maybe there were some complications or something. I'm just in shock. He was only 54 and was going to be a grandfather for the first time this March. I'm just so sad for his family and for him that he's going to miss out on so much. He would have made a great grandfather.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for all of y'alls losses..I have lost both of my parents and my older brother to cancer..They all had different cancers..It's a nasty disease and I pray they find a cure for it soon!


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 17, 2011)

Cancer has been a part of my family my entire life. Every person on my mom's side of the family has had some sort of cancer. My grandmother and uncle are the only one's who has survived it. My mother, aunt and grandfather are all gone b/c of that nasty disease.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 22, 2013)

you don't realize how many people suffer with this evil disease until it happens to yourself or somebody close to you last year i found out my mum had breast cancer shes finished all her treatment and is now on the road to recovery i also found out one of my best mates also got diognoised with cancer a week before my mum and she is still going through her treatment as hers is a complete different kind.
My mum is a huge inspiration and is now looking to do fundraising not just for cancer charity's but also for awareness because why she was batting she was helping people by sharing her story she was not afraid to show she was loosing her hair even tho it still got her down she used it to her advantage and never let anything get in the way of living. :bow::bow::bow::bow: my mum :bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## seaturtle71 (Nov 3, 2015)

The best way to protect yourself from cancer is not to smoke, stay the hell out of tanning booths and load up on fruits and veggies.


----------

